# Your favorite healthy foods



## Dolce

I'm talking about clean and simple foods that are eaten close to the way Mother Nature intended. 

I have a bit of insulin resistance which I have gained control of by cutting out all processed foods, grains, and simple sugars. The sugar is the worst for me! Today I ate a serving of 85% dark chocolate which only had 5 grams of sugar and within 30 minutes my blood glucose went from 110 to 70 and then back to 110. I hate that feeling of my body chemistry going up and down. What I have noticed, is that even though fruit contains sugar, it does not cause me to have high blood glucose or reactive hypoglycemia. Only processed foods do this to me. I'd love to see what natural foods others are eating! And in my book, butter IS healthy! :eat1:

Here are some of my favorites

- Gala, Pink Lady, or Fuji apple slices with almond butter
- walnuts and raisins 
- baked sweet potato or yam with butter and salt
- oatmeal with raisins, cinnamon, and cocoa powder
- Smoothie: 1 cup So Delicious Coconut Milk, 1/2 cup orange juice, banana, 1 1/2 cup frozen peach, mango, pineapple, and strawberry blend, and 2 tbsp. ground flax
- Smoothie: 1 cup milk or substitute, 1 banana, 2 tbsp. peanut butter (I love trader joe's brand), 1 tbsp. cocoa powder, and ice
- fresh coconut (juice included)
- sliced, boiled potatoes sauteed with garlic, butter, and portobello mushrooms 
- kiwis
- vine fresh cucumbers, tomatoes, and avocado with olive oil, balsamic vinegar and oregano
- pears
- bell peppers with cheese
- lamb-burgers 
- banana with peanut butter
-juicy navel oranges
- yogurt with wild frozen blueberries and ground flax
- omlets!

OMG I could go on forever! I love food but like I said, my chemistry is so sensitive that I feel like a crazy person if I deviate from whole foods. BTW, if anyone wants or has crazy delicious smoothie recipes, I am your girl!


----------



## spiritangel

Love home made nut granola

apples

raw carrotts

salad for me means lots of yummy raw vegetables and an awesome dressing

my own thai/asian rice noodle salad

I love my veggies and the like am making up veggie curry this weekend and yummm

my all time favourite fresh juice is granny smith apple juice with pineapple and rockmellon

strawberries just on their own yummmmmmmmmmmmm

roast veggies

omg far far too many things


my home made hamburgers

chicken fried rice

steamed veggies 

oh my this is making me hungry
ooh and home made stir fries just the best!!


----------



## Aurora

Great thread idea!

I'm berry obsessed. Raspberries, blueberries (fresh and omg frozen), strawberries, currants, gooseberries, thimbleberries, and those are just the local crop haha! Sooo good.

I also love beef jerky. Heavy on the salt I know, but I'm a hiker and it's a definite trail staple for me.


----------



## spiritangel

add sushi to my list

and the brown rice balls and tofu burgers from IKU a macrobiotic wholefood place

and I love my ham and salad sandwiches on wholegrain bread yummmmmm


----------



## Dolce

spiritangel said:


> Love home made nut granola
> oh my this is making me hungry
> ooh and home made stir fries just the best!!



You're making me hungry, too! I always want to made stir-fry but I have no idea how to make a sauce and when to add it to the veggies so it doesn't all turn into gobblty-goo. Any ideas?


----------



## Dolce

Aurora said:


> Great thread idea!
> 
> I'm berry obsessed. Raspberries, blueberries (fresh and omg frozen), strawberries, currants, gooseberries, thimbleberries, and those are just the local crop haha! Sooo good.
> 
> I also love beef jerky. Heavy on the salt I know, but I'm a hiker and it's a definite trail staple for me.


 
Have you ever had juneberries? They are kind of tart but very tasty. On my parents property in North Dakota they have wild raspberry growing everywhere and wild asparagus patches. Asparagus tastes so good freshly picked on a walk. 

As for hiking... lucky! I miss the hills so much. Hell, I miss warm weather. But beef jerky is not bad! When I was younger I had a friend whose father made beef jerky by having the the butcher thinly slice london broil and then he would cover it in salt and pepper and dehydrate it. He made quite a bit of money selling it, too. Do you ever make it homemade?


----------



## spiritangel

you could always try just a little honey and soy to start with till you gain confidence or look up some recipes

I umm dont measure anything but when I make my chicken fried rice for eg I make the sauce sepperately mix it all together and then stir it through

it depends on what your making and how saucy you want it

as long as you fry your aramatics (garlic, ginger and chilli, you can add stuff like lemongrass and other such things as well here) at the start then do the sauce near the end you are ok 

I dont add thickening stuff to my sauces as I preffer to add my rice or noodles and cook them into the sauce to allow them to get the flavour

amount of sauce totally depends on the size of the stir fry, also try reducing your heat if your sauce is turning into a gooey mess then you may well have your heat to high

I like to use a combination of things small amount of fish sauce (one or two shakes of the bottle) some oyster sauce, soy, about 1-2tablespoons of sesame oil and about 1/2 cup of soy is a good place to start, I also add a little sugar to balance the saltiness (although am about to try sweet soy this week)

the trick with stir frys is to cook them fast they are not meant to be cooked for ages and cook them on high heat a good stir fry really needs to have everything prepped before hand then tossed in as you go and I alsways add the sauce last or close to the end 

not sure how much help that will be 

hugs


----------



## HottiMegan

I love this time of year because all my favorites are coming into season...
-blueberries
-raspberries
-grapes
-strawberries
-Ranier cherries (i love them more than bing because they seem sweeter and dont stain the boys' clothes)
-snap peas
-vidalia onions
-I could eat loads of artichokes too! (no dips just the artichoke)
-I love to put fresh herbs in my salads: mint, cilantro and basil depending on the flavor salad i want. (i eat salad for at least one meal a day)
-I know it's processed but i love tofu. It's so versatile. it's yum!
-Spinach- only cooked though. i love it indian flavored the most
-broccoli is my all time favorite veggie. I can eat 1 1/2 lbs in one sitting. I like lemon juice on it or some stir fry sauce. 
-i love eggplant. Hubby is ho hum about eggplant so i don't eat it nearly as often as i'd like!

It's kind of lame how picky i am about my veggies. I can't stand a lot of them and i'm a vegetarian/vegan! I'm trying to get more used to the variety.

I just love all the fresh produce i can get living in the farming area of California!


----------



## TraciJo67

I love fresh fruit, just about any fruit, but most particularly any kind of melon, cherries, strawberries, pineapple, mango. 

Nuts & raisins mixed with a small amount of dark chocolate

Nearly any kind of cheese (except the processed junk) and milk ... I drink at least 24 oz of milk per day, which is probably not the healthiest thing in the world but a great source of calcium & protein for me.

Brown rice -- I really love this stuff, the mildly nutty flavor & chewy texture, and prefer it rather than plain white rice.

Broiled fish with fresh cloves of garlic and sauteed greens


----------



## Risible

TraciJo67 said:


> I love fresh fruit, just about any fruit, but most particularly any kind of melon, cherries, strawberries, pineapple, mango.
> 
> Nuts & raisins mixed with a small amount of dark chocolate
> 
> Nearly any kind of cheese (except the processed junk) and milk ... I drink at least 24 oz of milk per day, which is probably not the healthiest thing in the world but a great source of calcium & protein for me.
> 
> Brown rice -- I really love this stuff, the mildly nutty flavor & chewy texture, and prefer it rather than plain white rice.
> 
> Broiled fish with fresh cloves of garlic and sauteed greens



Wow, that much milk? I'm finding that as I get older I'm getting increasingly lactose intolerant, but I don't care for even the lactose-free milk, except in cereal. I've been buying that almond milk recently - it's delicious! All creamy, relatively low in fat and calories; price is pretty good, too. I don't know if almond milk has the same cholesterol-lowering benefits of whole almonds, though. That would be a nice bonus.

I love this time of year and into the summer, in part because of the abundance of fruits and vegetables in season now. That's good, healthy eating right there. 

We added a few fruit trees to our "orchard" this year - an apricot, a Meyer lemon, and two cherries (they need to cross-pollinate). So, in a couple years we'll have homegrown cherries, one of my favorite fruits! That is, if the birds are willing to share.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Baby carrots, YUM.

Red pepper hummus. Beefsteak tomatoes. Avocados. Asparagus. Spinach. Yukon Gold potatoes. Red onions.

Rice Cakes.

Raw cashews.

Pineapple, peaches, raspberries.

Cranberry juice. Wine. Japanese _matcha_ green tea.


----------



## Dolce

Hi SpiritAngel, 

Your suggestions help a great deal! Thank you. I love to experiment in the kitchen, but on occasion ruin food doing it. I'll let you know how it turns out. And thank you for the hug. Here's a big one right back at you!


----------



## Dolce

LoveBHMS said:


> Japanese _matcha_ green tea.



Hard to find, pricey, and oh so delicious. I love it sweetened with steevia.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Dolce said:


> Hard to find, pricey, and oh so delicious. I love it sweetened with steevia.



I love love love green tea. I did not used to like tea at all, but i sort of....worked my way up to matcha. It is definitely an acquired taste. I started drinking the more commercial teas like Bigelow and others from the supermarket and got to a point where they were just too bland and weak. A hot cup of the real thing is amazing.


----------



## spiritangel

I love love love green tea but cannot find the true japanese style that you get at japanese resteraunts and it is never quite the same 

also really into organic white tea yuummmm


----------



## Tracyarts

I love yogurt. I'll take plain Greek yogurt and mix in chopped up fresh fruit. And also the more liquid Bulgarian style yogurt and add some natural herb seasoning to it to make a dressing for vegetables or salad.

Mediterranean style salads. They're always so fresh and tangy and flavorful. Tabouli, light on the wheat is a favorite. And then the ones with cucumbers, tomatoes, mint, and other herbs too. As well as the lemony cabbage salad. 

I've taken to baking with whole grain flours a lot. And just discovered white wheat flour. It is a whole grain flour, but has a lighter color, flavor, and texture in baked goods than traditional whole wheat flour. I really like a honey and molasses sweetened gingerbread I make with it. 

We've taken to buying all free-range meats and whenever possible, dairy too. We've got local sources for grass fed pastured beef and pastured chickens and eggs. Pork and lamb too, when it's availible. Also unpasteurized grass grazed milk, butter, cheese, and yogurt. Which is harder to find, but we get it when we can. And we're making less meat go much farther. The free range/grass fed meat has an entirely different texture and flavor, so a little goes a long way. 

I guess all in all, we've been cooking from scratch most meals and using ingredients that are as natural as possible. It means that we usually have simpler meals, but that's okay. And there really isn't much I have not been able to find an all natural version of or a recipe to make from scratch with all natural ingredients. 

We've got some awesome local farms and farmers markets around Houston, so it's easy to find good food. 

Tracy


----------



## Gingembre

My favourite healthy foods...
butternut squash
red/yellow peppers
brown rice
soya beans
tunafish
sweet potatoes
babystem brocolli
olives (healthyish!)
satsumas
strawberries
blueberries
oranges
cherries
nectarines


----------



## LoveBHMS

Oooh. squash. i forgot all about spaghetti squash. Amazingly good and frankly just a really cool looking vegetable.


----------



## Dolce

LoveBHMS said:


> Oooh. squash. i forgot all about spaghetti squash. Amazingly good and frankly just a really cool looking vegetable.



I have a spaghetti squash sitting on my table. It's been there for 3 weeks. Could you tell me what to do with it? Frankly, I was going to cut it in half, steam it in a pot of water, and eat it with butter and salt. That is if I can get over my fear of it. I'll take all the suggestions I can get.


----------



## Dolce

spiritangel said:


> I love love love green tea but cannot find the true japanese style that you get at japanese resteraunts and it is never quite the same
> 
> also really into organic white tea yuummmm



Hi SpiritAngel! I really love the new avatar, BTW. You are so beautiful. You're beautiful soul really shines through. Next time I go to the international market and pick up green tea I will post the kind you are looking for. It comes in a goldish/bronze tin with black writing and is relatively inexpensive. Now, do you like the kind with the toasted rice?


----------



## spiritangel

Dolce said:


> Hi SpiritAngel! I really love the new avatar, BTW. You are so beautiful. You're beautiful soul really shines through. Next time I go to the international market and pick up green tea I will post the kind you are looking for. It comes in a goldish/bronze tin with black writing and is relatively inexpensive. Now, do you like the kind with the toasted rice?



Huggles wow thanks, I am not sure I know the one I like has like a barley looking grain at the bootom or some such, I am not sure I have had it with the toasted rice so will have to leave that up to you thats such a sweet and generous thing to do 

and thanks for the compliments totally made my day


----------



## LoveBHMS

Dolce said:


> I have a spaghetti squash sitting on my table. It's been there for 3 weeks. Could you tell me what to do with it? Frankly, I was going to cut it in half, steam it in a pot of water, and eat it with butter and salt. That is if I can get over my fear of it. I'll take all the suggestions I can get.



cut it in half, place it in the oven with the open side down and roast for about 45 minutes-1 hour. Take it out of the oven and run a fork across it which will created spaghetti like strands. Season it as you would any pasta; butter, olive oil, parmesan, marinara sauce, garlic...whatever you like. it's a very easy squash to prepare and it tastes incredible. Just google it and you should be able to find very easy preparation guides.


----------



## Punkin1024

My favorites list:

Asparagus, bell peppers (I like the red ones best), broccoli, legumes - mostly pinto or red kidney beans, spinach (cooked or raw), mushrooms, red/purple cabbage, sweet potatoes, whole green beans, garden fresh tomatoes, avocados and olives. I also love, love, love sundried tomatoes!

Cherries, apricots, green grapes, honeydew melon, apples (red delicious or golden delicious are my favorite), clementines (mandarin oranges), watermelon, pears, figs, strawberries, blueberries, kiwi, bananas. I also love pineapple, but can only eat the canned (in it's own juice) variety as fresh tends to break my mouth out in ulcers. 

Cheese! Especially fond of mozzerella, colby/jack mix, cream cheese, baby swiss. I love eggs too - especially in mushroom/cheese omelets. Yum, Yum!

Greek yogurt! I eat the plain variety with fruit and nuts mixed in.

Nuts: Cashews are my fav! Also like macadamias, pecans, hazelnuts, filberts and walnuts.

All natural Peanut Butter - I could live on this! I love it with 85% Dark Chocolate, bananas or on sliced apples. Peanut butter with dark chocolate is one of my favorite snacks. Another is string cheese and grapes.

I love green tea too! I drink it iced in the summer and I sweeten it with stevia. I drink it hot too. I love a lot of herbal teas as well and keep stocked on teas from Celestial Seasonings.

I drink Silk Unsweetened Soy milk. I've developed an intolerance to milk and ice cream over the years. I still eat sugar-free ice cream, but have to take lactaid to do so. I've drank Soy Milk so long that Cow's milk no longer has an appeal to me.

Old fashioned oatmeal cooked with raisins! I sprinkle cinnamon and drizzle a bit of McNut oil on the cooked oats and cover it in Soy Milk. This is my breakfast most mornings.

I eat meat too, but can't afford the free range kind. Basically, I stick with chicken breasts. I bake it in the oven and drizzle MacNut Oil (Macadamia nut oil) over it and sprinkle basil, oregano, celery salt and some times garlic salt on it. I often chunk up the baked chicken in a salad mix of spinach, avocado, tomatoes, bell pepper, cubed mozzerella and sometimes I'll toss some nuts in for crunch. I usually make my own vinegrette dressing. I use MacNut Oil, red wine vinegar, a few seasonings and sweetener. (I have cut sugar out of my diet, so my one non-natural compromise is often Splenda.)

My favorite seafood is shrimp. I also love scallops, mahi mahi (any mild white fish), and calamari (habachi style only). I will also eat salmon, if we go out to a restaurant for it. There is a Chinese Restaurant in Abilene that we love called "China Star". They have several shrimp dishes and usually have baked salmon on the buffet.


----------



## Punkin1024

Dolce said:


> I'm talking about clean and simple foods that are eaten close to the way Mother Nature intended.
> 
> I have a bit of insulin resistance which I have gained control of by cutting out all processed foods, grains, and simple sugars. The sugar is the worst for me! Today I ate a serving of 85% dark chocolate which only had 5 grams of sugar and within 30 minutes my blood glucose went from 110 to 70 and then back to 110. I hate that feeling of my body chemistry going up and down. What I have noticed, is that even though fruit contains sugar, it does not cause me to have high blood glucose or reactive hypoglycemia. Only processed foods do this to me. I'd love to see what natural foods others are eating! And in my book, butter IS healthy! :eat1:
> 
> OMG I could go on forever! I love food but like I said, my chemistry is so sensitive that I feel like a crazy person if I deviate from whole foods. BTW, if anyone wants or has crazy delicious smoothie recipes, I am your girl!



Dolce, have you tried eating something like natural peanut butter with the dark chocolate? A little protein and fat with carbs will help prevent insulin spikes.


----------



## Resson

My favorite healthy foods are vegetables and fruits.These foods have lot of vitamins and minerals which are good for human body so i eat these food.I can eat all vegetables and fruits.


----------



## lypeaches

vegetables and fruit...but lately I've really been into broiled fish. All kinds of fish. Just take a fillet, mist it with a little olive oil, a little salt and black pepper, broil it for about 10 minutes. That, combined with some vegetables, makes a yummy supper.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

to be honest,fish.:happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie

Today's healthy food was brought to you by... spinach.

I put some in a spaghetti sauce and it was so good! Easy to do, adds a little something-something to the dish, and packs a lot of nutritional punch.

Mmmm. Spinach. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Miss Vickie said:


> Today's healthy food was brought to you by... spinach.
> 
> I put some in a spaghetti sauce and it was so good! Easy to do, adds a little something-something to the dish, and packs a lot of nutritional punch.
> 
> Mmmm. Spinach. It's what's for dinner.




i love Spinach,gotta have that Vitamin A.:happy:


----------



## Bananaspills

My favourite healthy lunch lately... Tin of chickpeas, drizzle on some olive oil and balsamic vinegar, and put it in the food processor to make a paste. Add some chopped green onions and tomatoes, and eat it with cream crackers, breadsticks or similar. Mmmmm...:eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Salmon
Almonds
Fresh produce
Raw cacao


----------



## Jes

Will I be shunned if I admit I love prunes?


----------



## Miss Vickie

Jes said:


> Will I be shunned if I admit I love prunes?



Shunned? No. Mocked mercilessly? Absolutely.


----------



## Jes

Miss Vickie said:


> Shunned? No. Mocked mercilessly? Absolutely.



Oh you stop it, you young whippersnapper, you!


(oddly enoug, after a heapin' helpin' yesterday, I didn't ... 'go' as I thought I might, today).



Also? If one more person asks the question 'could it be perimenopause?' when I mention how I feel, I'm going to go off like Shark Week. Someone should train a camera on me now in order to capture the carnage.


----------



## CastingPearls

I love salad and fresh fruit. I can't get enough of them.

Oh and green beans, in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Lamia

I love fresh spinach. I have been putting it on everything lately. I love that Subway offers it.


----------



## Tracyarts

" Will I be shunned if I admit I love prunes? "

LOL, not by me because I love them too. Unfortunately I have to treat them like candy because of the (natural) sugar content. But, I usually keep a package in the pantry so that I can have a few for a treat now and then.

Tracy


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

There's a very pleasant, readable article on cooking with vegetables in the _Guardian_ today.*

*Somehow I have bolluxed this up. The link will take you to a page from which you can do a search: typing in "the joy of veg" should do it.


----------



## EMH1701

Fresh veggies & fruits
Ice cold water


----------



## Windigo

Favorite healthy foods:

-Blueberries, raspberries, strawberries
-Cherries, peaches, watermelon, pear, mangoes
-Cauliflower, bok choy, chicory, beetroots, onions, carrots, red bell peppers
-Potatoes, sweet potatoes, whole wheat spaghetti, pandan rice
-Whole wheat artisan bread
-Coconut oil, olive oil
-Goat's cheese, cottage cheese
-Smoked salmon , fresh tuna, halibut
-Steak, lamb fillet, chicken breast

Favorite healthy dishes:

-Fruit smoothies
-Salads with beet root and goat's cheese
-Sushi 
-Curries
-Roasted veg and chicken from the oven
-Stir fries with lotsa veg and chicken or other meat
-Soups
-Spaghetti with a simple tomato sauce and some cheese


----------



## Wesley125

Hi dear,

I always take healthy and simple foods.
My favorite foods includes:
Milk, 
Fresh fruits especially apple, orange, banana, grapes, date, and mango.
Raw vegetables especially carrot, cucumber, broccoli, and pumpkin.
Fresh fruit juice.
Chicken fried rice.
and Pizza.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Wesley125 said:


> and Pizza.




A nutritionist friend of mine once told me that pizza is a pretty good deal nutritionally. According to her, you get your vitamin B complex in the crust, vitamins A and C in the tomato sauce, and both protein and calcium in the cheese. And you get even more benefits if you order a veggie pizza. This is nutritional information I can live with. :eat2:


----------



## bigpapi4u

Mine are tuna or chicken salad


----------



## Olivio

size=20010 ways to stay healthy this winter season/size


----------



## bbwprincess

mashed cauliflower with butter
raisin ezekiel bread with jelly


----------



## EMH1701

I love fruits. I also like a lot of fresh veggies, but not all fresh veggies. And I'm weird about pineapple for some reason...like the flavor, hate the texture.

I also like nuts, especially raw almonds.


----------



## seaturtle71

Right now I am loving my homemade vegan split pea soup. I make it a couple of times a week. So good. I also love the tang that cranberries give to my smoothing. Sweet potatoes are great too. I LOVE frozen cherries with a frozen banana mixed with stevia and powdered cocoa. It is so damn good. I have been eating a lot of cashews lately too.


----------



## Sculptor

my favorite healthier foods:


Myer lemons
apple cider vinegar
oatmeal
chocolate
asparagus
spinach
cantaloupe
avocados
Greek yogurt
tomato soup (made at home for the most part)
chili (made at home, mostly beans - sorry Texans lol)
raisins
yeah, I listed chocolate


----------



## seaturtle71

Right now I have an absolute obsession with the Indian spinach paneer at Trader Joes. I lightly steam a huge bunch of spinach, beet greens, mushrooms and then mix it in with the panneer. It at least triples the quantity with negligible calories added. This has been a great way to add in my greens. i hate eating salad in the winter and cant stomach green smoothies.

the only drawback is that Trader joe's is an absolute minefield for me. I love all the chocolate goodies. Especially the salted chocolate covered toffee and the amazing dark chocolate peanut butter cups. I restrict myself to visiting once a week because I end up walking out with a bag of goodies and I am trying to limit my sugar binges.


----------



## ashishverma011

I like to eat boiled chicken sauted in cumin seeds and olive oil. You can add basil leaves to add flavour. This recipe is full of protein and due to usage of boiled chicken, it is good for health as well. No excessive fat


----------



## Tracyarts

Salmon
Sardines
Avocados
Beans
Cabbage
Celery
Golden Milk (turmeric spice latte in cashew or almond milk)
Walnuts
Tea
Tempeh
Quinoa
Hummus
Extra dark chocolate
Blackberries 
Green Beans
Zucchini


----------



## loopytheone

I'm tired a lot so convenience is the main factor for me when it comes to food. As such, I've started making a big bowl of pasta salad once a week and eating it for meals when I'm tired. 

I use the following:


1 Whole Cucumber
3 Sweet Peppers
3 Carrots
1 tin of Sweetcorn
1 tin of mixed Beans
A couple of tablespoons of mayonnaise/salad cream

I cook up three handfuls of dry pasta and add that to the salad. It's delicious and colourful and makes a good meal all on its own without having to put any extra effort into making food.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Turmeric (combined with pepper as a strong anti-inflammatory/counter to DOMS)
Black Pepper
Most fruits and vegetables. Especially when combined with meat.
Peppers of varying levels of heat (up to Ghost pepper)
Ginger
Green Tea
Garlic and onions
Coconut oil
Grilled meat 
Seafood
Almonds
Beet Juice
Moringa
Milk, and alternatives (e.g. Coconut, Almond)
Pseudocereals
Pretty much any bread 
Rice


----------



## Tracyarts

Here's my favorite healthy recipe. Marinated bean salad. I'll eat it morning, noon, or night. 

Cooked from dry, or (rinsed and drained) canned black beans and blackeyed peas (3 cups or 2 cans each). 

1 large red bell pepper, diced

1 cup chopped red onion

2 cups chopped celery

3-4 minced garlic cloves

1 small can pickled jalapeno slices (like for nachos), chopped and vinegar reserved (or 2 large fresh jalapenos chopped). Or less, or more, depends on how hot you like it. 

1/4 cup avocado oil (or oil of choice) 

Vinegar of choice (including reserved canned jalapeno liquid if you went the canned nacho slice route) to make 3/4 cup. I use red wine or white wine vinegar.

Salt and pepper to taste.

Chopped cilantro, about 1/4 cup, if you're on Team Cilantro. 

Mix it all up, put it in a container in the fridge, give it at least 12 hours to marinate. The longer it sits, the better it gets. Eat it as a side dish, eat it as a meal, scoop it into avocado halves, eat it with chips, put it on a salad with grilled shrimp or chicken. Whatever you like. It's full of protein, fiber, flavorful as hell, and the texture contrast between the beans and celery is delightful.


----------



## Jeannie

That sounds delicious, Tracy!

Very similar to Oklahoma Caviar.


----------



## Tracyarts

Jeannie said:


> That sounds delicious, Tracy!
> 
> Very similar to Oklahoma Caviar.



It is. I've heard it called Cowboy Caviar, or Texas Caviar too. But most recipes I've found call for corn and less celery, sometimes tomato or avocado. I tweaked it to my preference.

It's one of those salads that if you make a big batch, it gets tastier every day, which is why I like it. Do all the vegetable chopping at once, have salad for the rest of the week.


----------



## Jeannie

Tracyarts said:


> It is. I've heard it called Cowboy Caviar, or Texas Caviar too. But most recipes I've found call for corn and less celery, sometimes tomato or avocado. I tweaked it to my preference.
> 
> It's one of those salads that if you make a big batch, it gets tastier every day, which is why I like it. Do all the vegetable chopping at once, have salad for the rest of the week.



Yes, I first learned of it in Texas, as Texas Caviar. I'm lazy about making it and our Reasor's grocery store sells a pretty good one, so I usually just buy it there. For some reason, it's the least expensive thing in the deli premade case. It's by far the best thing they sell. They put tomatoes and sliced green olives in theirs. No corn or avocado. The olives are my favorite part. The japs they use are a super hot variety, so I end up picking out at least half of those. All the more reason to get off my lazy butt and make it to my liking. Your excellent recipe just may prompt me to do that. (with the addition of sliced green olives). :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad

Restaurants:

Jasons Deli
Mexican Chipotle

(I like these 2 restaurants in particular because they use very wholesome and natural food, non-GMO, pesticide free, etc.)

They are worth checking out.




What I eat at home that is healthy:


kale salad kit with pumpkin seeds (i usually buy this and mix it with chicken tenders :eat2
fresh pineapple - for the bromelain (good for the muscles, nerves, joints)
beets - for the all natural betaine (good for the joints)
tuna - for the selenium (excellent oxidant)
salmon - (omega)
marinated artichoke hearts for the inulin 
artisan style bread honey oat with walnuts (omega)
Santita's corn chips (white or yellow) why? because its basically Corn, Canola Oil, Salt - basic ingredients!
Tillamook's all natural beef jerky (for the real simple ingredients)
pecans (good for your brain)

What I like to drink that's healthy:

Arizona stress tea (for the herbs that include chamomile and valerian)
Arizona energy drink (for the eletheuro "siberian ginseng")
Guayaki Yerbe Mate Bluephoria (for the yerbe mate, stewed elderberries and blueberry blend)


Spices that I really like:

chinese 5 spice seasoning (star anise, ginger, white pepper, cloves, fennel, cinnamon, ginger) great for mildly sweetening up a stir fry, sweetening up the no sugar added applesauce naturally, I even like it in soups or ravioli. its good for oral health, too. 

fennel seeds - great for relieving gas or bloating-type symptoms ... I like to add this to the Marie Calender Pot Pies

sage - i like to use some of this in my chicken and beef sausage gumbo

nutmeg - i like this sprinkled on my frappuccinos. its also good for mental concentration and sinuses

rosemary - sparingly sprinkle on soup or ravioli, chicken dishes (helps with sinuses, memory, mental focus, etc.)

parsley - fresh parsley for my gumbo (great oxidant)

I really love a lot of different herbs ... too many to mention!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Butternut squash- boiling it in soup or just plain chicken bouillon makes it soooo delicious


----------



## troybolt

Broccoli is my go to vegetable. Hated it when I was a kid but now I love it!


----------



## Orchid

What happened to fruit this year? Most fruits taste like they were picked way too unripe green or have been in extended longterm storage. So far only one tasty sweet cantaloupe this year. Some grapes from south-africa were barely tasting of grape. Apples is one bite and I go boil them with some cinnamon, tastes of cardstock.


----------



## Rahul123

boiled carratos and other vegetables


----------



## GummyBear

I enjoy these healthy foods:

-Spinach
-Avocado
-Tomatos
-Fruit
-Yogurt
-Outmeal


----------



## da3ley

Love Buddha bowls, Veggie stir fry, raw spinach, whole grilled okra,watermelon with lime and tajin spice, mushrooms, leeks, fennel, cabbage, keto bowls, grilled lean meats with sumac, yogurt Greek style with frozen cherries an berries with honey, feta and rice with lentils or chickpeas..it goes on. i really love aqua frescas w.o sugar and fruit and veggie "lokas w.o the chamoy, takis and Mexican candies or chili.."


----------



## DragonFly

I love Love Love Dannon lite and fit Greek Yogurt- I live on the stuff.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Whenever I'm on a diet, I always go for yogurt, apples, melon, steamed leafy vegetables and boiled eggs.


----------



## DragonFly

I’m adding avacado, salsa and black eyed peas to my list.


----------



## BigElectricKat

So, for the past couple of weeks I've gotten very good morning blood glucose readings after eating cheeries the night before. The first week, I was eating Rainier cherries and saw inproved blood sugar readings(below 120) the next day. Then I ran out and it seemed as though my morning readings were higher (above 130) for about five days. Then, got some bing cherries and my morning readings were good again this past week (below 110).


----------



## DragonFly

BigElectricKat said:


> So, for the past couple of weeks I've gotten very good morning blood glucose readings after eating cheeries the night before. The first week, I was eating Rainier cherries and saw inproved blood sugar readings(below 120) the next day. Then I ran out and it seemed as though my morning readings were higher (above 130) for about five days. Then, got some bing cherries and my morning readings were good again this past week (below 110).



Lots of people have good results having a small snack before going to bed. Glad things are under control for you!!!!


----------



## BigElectricKat

DragonFly said:


> Lots of people have good results having a small snack before going to bed. Glad things are under control for you!!!!


I can't wait to go home and eat more cherries!!!


----------



## Orchid

Cherries here are sort of hit and miss this year not sure what happened in a box some are sweet, some sour, some not much taste and watery. The season for cherries is short is only few weeks they are sold here. Cold cherries in the evening are nicely refreshing in the hot weather here.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Orchid said:


> Cherries here are sort of hit and miss this year not sure what happened in a box some are sweet, some sour, some not much taste and watery. The season for cherries is short is only few weeks they are sold here. Cold cherries in the evening are nicely refreshing in the hot weather here.


I will be making the most of the cherry season. My Sam's card is going to get a lot of mileage over the next few weeks.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

DragonFly said:


> I love Love Love Dannon lite and fit Greek Yogurt- I live on the stuff.



I'm a yogurt girl myself. Love greek yogurt. I could live on it (with a side of sushi, cheese, fruit and good chocolate)


----------



## Sidhuriel

I love healthy food, like I love all food. But some of my favorites are;
-Roasted chicken - Fresh berries, mangoes, cherries and watermelon 
-Baked potatoes -Steak
-Salads -Avocado and cucumber
-Greek yoghurt -Sushi


----------



## ODFFA

Hummus is an absolute staple of mine. Favourite veggies: raw carrots or green beans. As for fruit: mango or watermelon are at the top of the list, though there are very few fruits I don't like. I am and always have been a snacker. Even in winter I eat weird snacky combos instead of full meals. When I do cook, my favourites are taco salad, chicken curry, lentil or butternut soup and a few trusty roast chicken recipes.

Oh, and for all my greek yogurt people: mango slices + roast sunflower seeds + greek yogurt + honey. Pure heaven.


----------



## LizzieJones

I've been on an avocado kick lately.


----------



## DiamondEyes

I love veg, either roasted or in a tasty stir fry. Just had chicken and roasted veg for dinner . I mainly drink Green Tea and water.


----------



## PiggiesLove

I like most healthy foods, especially vegetables and vegetables cooked in all sorts of different ways (roasted, soups, salads, stirfries etc). I wish I liked fruit more.
Lately I've been enjoying my smoothie recipe: tastes so much like strawberries and cream
1 banana, 1 cup frozen strawberries, 1&1/4 cups almond milk, 1/2 cup greek yoghurt


----------

